
The Price Of Going DRM-Free: Apple’s Hidden $1.8 Billion Music Tax - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/06/the-price-of-going-drm-free-apples-hidden-18-billion-music-tax/
======
jws
tax: a compulsory contribution levied [... blah blah...]

hidden: kept out of sight

I think this got mistitled on at least two words.

No one is required to upgrade their DRM laden tracks. They presumably bought
them and considered it a fair deal. If in the future they wish to upgrade to a
DRM free format with better audio quality then it will cost $0.30/track by the
current rates.

I've read at least one DRM track owner who is not planning to upgrade on the
theory that eventually Apple will get tired of supporting DRM and will offer
free upgrades. I don't see any reason for the labels to allow this, but one
can hope.

501?! I am astounded that I have accumulated 501 Protected AAC files over the
years since I more or less stopped buying them a couple years ago (unless I
need one in a hurry to learn the song and can't find a DRM free one in iTunes
or Amazon). $150 to upgrade? Suddenly it sounds expensive.

I think I'll wait for the slim chance of a future discount.

------
redorb
I mean .30 cents per a song (that you have already bought) kinda makes me
cringe; although DRM free music is awesome..and I'm glad its here.. :)

